# "Matchstick" TTF on the SPS



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Let me start by saying that there's absolutely nothing wrong with the way the SPS shoots. You guys have seen me shoot it and it's great. I just have a restless mind and like to tinker with things.
My latest project has been adapting a "matchstick" style band attachment to the SPS. I have a natural with this kind of setup and really like the way it sights and shoots. I came up with a workable way to do this last night.
First I took a regular set of looped tubes and put them through the holes in the forks from back to front, like so:








Then I took a cut #64 rubberband and put it through the loop, like in the picture. I wound the band around the fork tip (the SPS has grooves already, which helped) three times, each time passing the band through the loop and wrapping it tightly. Then I pulled the tubes from the back and made sure they were even, then wrapped the rest of the #64 around the fork tip trying to do an equal number of passes above and below the tubes:








The wraps that went under the tubes ended up slipping in to the cutout on the side but that seems to be ok. The resulting attachment is very secure and since the tubes are only touching the rubberbands instead of being wedged in to a smaller hole I think they will wear very well.
This method could be used on any natural or boardcut that you want fixed TTF Chinese tubes on, just make a 5/16" or so hole in the forks.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Very interesting MJ looks like it would say on tube wear,congrats on the outside the box thinking..


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I would be tempted to pull them back around over the top.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

NaturalFork said:


> I would be tempted to pull them back around over the top.


Me too! i do like the adjustability of this, though.


----------

